# Work permit duration & follow up



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi

I happen to read the following in many websites,

"A general work permit shall lapse if, within six months of its issuance, and within every year thereafter, its holder fails to submit satisfactory proof that he or she is still employed and of the terms and conditions of his or her employment, including the job description."

Can anyone advice what proof must we submit? I have a 5 year work permit under general category(not quota) and I wonder if this submission of proofs is still applicable for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Estie (May 23, 2013)

Hi, a letter from your employer stating that the terms and conditions of your employment contract have remained the same and confirming that you are still in fact employed by the same company as it is written on your permit.
Good luck
Estie


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
Anybody has any idea how to submit this letter confirming that I am still employed as it's stated in the work permit? Must the holder go in person or is there any other way to send this letter such as snail mail or email?

thanks in advance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Usually you'd go in person. If you have used an immigration service then you'll simply email it to them.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
Thanks LegalMan for the response. I think one more clarification on this would be very helpful. In case if I choose to go in person, can I go to a local home affairs office or must I go to the Pretoria HO (I got the permit from the Pretoria HO) ?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A letter from the employer stating that they are still employed by that organization should suffice, and this can be lodged at any Home Affairs office as far as I know. Simply call ahead and ask.

The fact remains that most (almost all) people don't do it.


----------

